# Glass Bedding Rem 700



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Is it worth the trouble of glass bedding my Rem 700 (30.06) to improve accuracy? Has anyone had significant success on an oem synthetic stock? Once I get out to 200 yds accuracy degrades. All opinions welcome.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Those factory plastic stocks have too much flex in them for large caliber guns. If you had a smaller caliber it would be fine to bed them.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Youd have to piller bed it and stiffen up the forend really. The best bang for the buck would be a take off stock from a 5r or police rifle. Watch the ee and you'll see one or look at gun broker and such to find one. If ya want new go to https://www.stockysstocks.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a Rem 700 ADL in 7mm mag that was my Dad's from 1962 (first year the 7mm rem mag was introduced). He and his buddies heard about glass bedding and did it to this rifle shortly after he got it. 54 years later it is still the most accurate rifle in my vault....

It was the one I relied on for my African safari in 2014. Took this Kudu at 350 yards, my Hartman Zebra at 450 yards, and a baboon that was full out running away at 505....

Glass bedding is old school cool....but I doubt that synthetic stock will give you any gains....


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

sgrem said:


> I have a Rem 700 ADL in 7mm mag that was my Dad's from 1962 (first year the 7mm rem mag was introduced). He and his buddies heard about glass bedding and did it to this rifle shortly after he got it. 54 years later it is still the most accurate rifle in my vault....
> 
> It was the one I relied on for my African safari in 2014. Took this Kudu at 350 yards, my Hartman Zebra at 450 yards, and a baboon that was full out running away at 505....
> 
> Glass bedding is old school cool....but I doubt that synthetic stock will give you any gains....


Awesome picture! Thanks.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bedding has nothing to do with accuracy failing after 200 yards if it shoots good at 100. If it shoots good at 100 it will shoot good at 200. Could be shooting wrong bullets for longer ranges.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> Bedding has nothing to do with accuracy failing after 200 yards if it shoots good at 100. If it shoots good at 100 it will shoot good at 200. Could be shooting wrong bullets for longer ranges.


Thanks looking forward to shooting new Hornadys

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Bedding could make it more consistent


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

So who has a good reputation for Pillar & glass bedding rifles in houston area?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

*Change ammo*

My brand new 700 BDL, NF glass, was not shooting consistent groups. At Baileys today, after ten lousy shots, I went inside and asked for help. A fine gentlemen, foreign accent, asked about my ammo, Hornady Suoerperformance 165 gr. he did not recommend this load for my gun, he strongly did not recommend this ammo. He grabbed some Hornady 150 soft tips and we went outside. His first shot was the most geometrically centered bullseye I ever saw, and the next shot took out half the first hole. In a pouring rainstorm no less.
My God. My turn, three shots, a nice cloverleaf.
Ok, I have 4 boxes of 165 to sell, or shoot at hogs.
Ammo means everything .


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Donnell

You never mentioned caliber.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Wow, good to know!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry Charlie , 30-06
Now my .308 SPS tactical with NF glass hates scirocco bullets and loves Boat tails, go figure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Those super performance wouldnt shoot in my 06 either.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CHARLIE said:


> Those super performance wouldnt shoot in my 06 either.


I wouldnt put that junk in anything. To many over pressure pics floating around with that stuff


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This^^^^^^^ regarding the Superperformance ,
This pro I mentioned earlier said out of 99 guns, 99 won't like it, and 1 is just lucky.
Baileys quit selling it.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Just an update; glass bedded my Rem 700 & switched to Hornady Eldx 168gr. Accuracy way mo better! 200 yds < half inch off aim point. I also have Timney trigger at 2 1/2 pounds.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like the changes worked well. IMO, the trigger and a bullet load that the rifle likes probably have the most effect on your accuracy at 200 yds, or better stated, your accurate 5 shot groups at 200 yds. Congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad it worked out for you.

TH


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

everytime a rifle is fired, the barrrel and action shift to the rear, violently, against the stock, specifically against the recoil lug, the action screws, and the top and lower tangs. if the wood/plastic against the recoil lug is not skin tight, the barrel will shift in the stock, either a little or a lot. so glass bedding this area and others CORRECTLY helps tremendously. but it is just one component of CONSISTANT accuracy, which includes the action screws being not loose, the scope/sights being installed correctly and tightened, and of course, the ammo. i have been glass bedding since the 70s for myself, family, and customers. i have yet to have anyone say it didn't help. some newer rifles are coming from the factory glass bedded, for a reason.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Great info thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

